# CSM has a new name in 2011 !



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

In my quest to figure out if Plantex CSM was for sale in the Netherlands (e.g. in large quantities, cheaper then when i buy it from America), i have made a fair amount of phone calls to my supplier.

The product CSM will be renamed to *Nutritrace* as you can see in their 2011 product guide. So, it might still be available as CSM on the websites, but you might get confused when you see the new name.

Please note; they did not change anything in their concentrations. It still has no boron.

Regards,
Gilles


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gilles,

Excellent piece of information, thank you!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

hey gilles,

cant you get plantenpracht there?


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

> In my quest to figure out if Plantex CSM was for sale in the Netherlands (e.g. in large quantities, cheaper then when i buy it from America), i have made a fair amount of phone calls to my supplier.


So, did you find it (CSM)?


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes i did, i am receiving 11kgs this week!


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

I premix my CSM in 250ml filtered water. Overtime, I get nasty clumps in the solution. Is this normal?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi virgo888,

How much CSM+B do you typically add to the 250 ml H20 to make your dosing solution?


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

sound to me like its settling. does shaking it up help at all?


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

Are you mixing CSM or CSM+B? It really does not matter but just want to clear that up. I used to mix up 250mls but seemed to degrade and get a bit of mold growing in it. Most likely because I would not use it up too fast and it sat around.

Now I am using only a 125mil mix and it will be used up and not troubles now. Also I do use an opaque shampoo bottle and not a clear bottle to mix and store it in.


----------

